# Sopharma Clen



## WallsOfJericho (Sep 22, 2011)

Started yesterday took 40mcg and today taken 60mcg and have felt nothing so far, is it stillworking even if you dont feel the sides? will up it to 80mcg tomorrow


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 22, 2011)

WallsOfJericho said:


> Started yesterday took 40mcg and today taken 60mcg and have felt nothing so far, is it stillworking even if you dont feel the sides? will up it to 80mcg tomorrow



Sopharma is legit, I always use theirs clen, and a lot of my friends too.

It doesn't mean it's not working, you should be happy not having any side effects


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Sep 22, 2011)

hah ok cool


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Sep 23, 2011)

Took 80mcg today and felt no different


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 23, 2011)

WallsOfJericho said:


> Took 80mcg today and felt no different



Check your temperature.

I was sweating like a pig on 100 mcg


----------



## Mooksman (Sep 23, 2011)

my body feels like shit on 80mcg.  I can only handle 40


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 23, 2011)

then you pills are not ok..
real sopharma clenbuterol from Bulgaria is real strong!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 23, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> then you pills are not ok..
> real sopharma clenbuterol from Bulgaria is real strong!




Are you kidding me?


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Sep 23, 2011)

Im feeling increased heartbeat, but no shakes, idont have a thermometer ,should get one


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 24, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> then you pills are not ok..
> real sopharma clenbuterol from Bulgaria is real strong!



True! Works every time 

Maybe he got fake sopharma clen? 
I get mine from first hand from pharmacy so is legit.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Sep 24, 2011)

How do you know  if theyre fakes? apart from not getting all these strong side effects


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 24, 2011)

It doesn't mean you will have any side effects. My buddy never get any sides from it and hes losing fat rapidly from clen.

Check your sources better and do some research before you buy


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Sep 24, 2011)

Night_Wolf said:


> It doesn't mean you will have any side effects. My buddy never get any sides from it and hes losing fat rapidly from clen.
> 
> Check your sources better and do some research before you buy



Got it from a sponsor here


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Sep 24, 2011)

Just came back from the gym,weighed myself, have lost 3 1/2lbs in 4 days, was shocked. So its safe to say theyre working, and with no side effects, even better,you guys must be pussies , I jest, I jest


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Sep 29, 2011)

Still not sure about these, I took 100mcg today and fell asleep 3 hours later. What should they taste like? these taste quite sweet.


----------



## Lordsks (Oct 2, 2011)

if these came from Ek there legit, I have used quite a few of them. There in blister packs. Sounds like your first time using clen. No sides is a good thing. I can't handle much more than 100mcg, shakes, anxiety, prostate flares up. Not sure about the sweetness, I just down them not suck on them. Increased heartrate is a sign there working. Get a thermometer and check your temp.


----------



## Nani (Oct 3, 2011)

Keeping patience is the biggest key to success.
Keep patience as nothing ever gonna happen over a night. Everything takes some time.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Oct 3, 2011)

Lordsks said:


> if these came from Ek there legit, I have used quite a few of them. There in blister packs. Sounds like your first time using clen. No sides is a good thing. I can't handle much more than 100mcg, shakes, anxiety, prostate flares up. Not sure about the sweetness, I just down them not suck on them. Increased heartrate is a sign there working. Get a thermometer and check your temp.




I dont suck on them , they just taste sweet when they hit the tongue, I didnt get them from EK, was going to but didnt want to pay the p&p at the time, I got them from S4U. Will purchase thermometer now.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 3, 2011)

WallsOfJericho said:


> I dont suck on them , they just taste sweet when they hit the tongue, I didnt get them from EK, was going to but didnt want to pay the p&p at the time, I got them from S4U. Will purchase thermometer now.



Lol mine sopharma clen is not sweet, is neutral taste. Mine is legit 100%.

But since your is working, than is still cool.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Oct 3, 2011)

Night_Wolf said:


> Lol mine sopharma clen is not sweet, is neutral taste. Mine is legit 100%.
> 
> But since your is working, than is still cool.




Well Im sure it isnt working, havnt lost anything, they taste like caffeine tablets.


----------



## Nani (Oct 7, 2011)

Nani said:


> Keeping patience is the biggest key to success.
> Keep patience as nothing ever gonna happen over a night. Everything takes some time.



arlington boot camp


----------

